# Self Employed PUP



## faolteam (20 Oct 2020)

Can someone tell me when pup came out first everyone got €350, then they came out with a rule you had to have over €10,000 Net Pay,

then they said you had to have over €300 net to get €300,

Now there saying the payment is restored , to €350 a Week who had prior earnings ofover €400 a week or above, if u earning - €300 - €400 your payment becomes €300, earning between €200-€300 u get €250 etc, well this is were im confused is this money you must earn as Gross or is Nett pay help me out here please


----------



## faolteam (21 Oct 2020)

anyone


----------



## Catwoman (29 Nov 2020)

It is Gross pay


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (30 Nov 2020)

Any payment such as PUP should be treated as Gross income,  and is taxable however if for example someone was earning €500 pw before they went on pup and are now getting €300 they will obviously pay less income tax. 
That would lessen the €200 difference,  additionally you should write down all income for the year,  actual earnings and pup and see what you're annual tax liability is , deduct any taxes paid, and the difference is your liability/ rebate whatever pops out.


----------

